# UKMLA - New UK Exam To Replace PLAB



## Muzy (Aug 24, 2015)

The GMC has approved plans to create a new licensing exam, United Kingdom Medical Licensing Assessment (UKMLA). This is to replace the PLAB exam and will be for both IMG's and UK medical graduates. This exam will begin for IMG's in 2019 and for UK graduates in 2021.

Here's the provisional timeline proposed for the introduction of the UKMLA


2015/16 choosing UKMLA model
2016/17 development of the UKMLA model
2018 testing and low level piloting of the UKMLA
2019 UKMLA goes live for IMGs
2019/20 UK graduate testing of the UKMLA
2021 UKMLA goes live for UK graduates
2021/22 post implantation evaluation of the UKMLA

There isn't much info out yet as its in very early stages but if you would like to read up more on this here's a couple of links from the *GMC* and *BMJ *on the UKMLA.


----------

